# bottle displays



## dw3000 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thought I'd post some pics of my bottle displays, just for the heck of it and since few other people appreciate it.

 The old stuff... all pontilled except for the case gin, which also appears to be quite early and crude.


----------



## dw3000 (Sep 8, 2013)

embossed Ontario sodas


----------



## dw3000 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ontario beers and a few green sodas


----------



## dw3000 (Sep 8, 2013)

modest ink collection


----------



## dw3000 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for looking.  Cheers.


----------



## ACLbottles (Sep 8, 2013)

Love the colors on the pontilled ones. Nice display.


----------



## epackage (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice groupings...


----------



## dw3000 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Bottleworm (Sep 10, 2013)

What is the embossing on the amber one?


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice collection nicely displayed.  I like the pontils in the first pic the best.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cacarpetbagger
> 
> Nice collection nicely displayed.  I like the pontils in the first pic the best.


 
 Yeah, that's a nice photograph.


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 11, 2013)

They are ALL great.  Nice and nice presentation.  This is really a great hobby.  I hope to get some summer pictures to show our bow window display here in NY before we migrate.  
 RED Matthews


----------



## FitSandTic (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome collection! Love the variety in colors and forms. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dw3000 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the kind remarks. 

 Botteworm, I assume you mean the amber ink.  It is embossed "Bristol's Record Ink"  "The Bristol Co. Waterbury Conn USA."


----------



## Bottleworm (Sep 11, 2013)

Cool I have a local ink just like that shape except mine is aqua.


> ORIGINAL:  dw3000
> 
> Thanks for the kind remarks.
> 
> Botteworm, I assume you mean the amber ink.  It is embossed "Bristol's Record Ink"  "The Bristol Co. Waterbury Conn USA."


----------



## saslls (Sep 23, 2013)

What an awesome collection!! Thanks for sharing your displays!


----------



## kor (Sep 27, 2013)

That is a great collection!


----------



## glass man (Sep 30, 2013)

GROOVY!![&:] JAMIE


----------

